# CSS Editor in JSF



## kayf (1. Dez 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich das am sichersten umsetzen kann.
Ich möchte, wie man das von verschiedenen CMS  Systemen kennt, die CSS Datei online bearbeiten. Am liebsten dann auch die Layout.jsf. ich möchte quasi die derzeitige CSS in ein Textfekd laden und sie dann ändern.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Lar_s (1. Dez 2012)

> Hat jemand eine Idee?


Hast du eine Frage?


----------



## kayf (2. Dez 2012)

Ich bin jetzt weg von einem Editor, da die CSS ja innerhalb der WAR geändert werden müsste.

Meine frage lautet jetzt, wie kann ich eine CSS datei nutzen die außerhalb der WAR-Datei liegt?


----------



## Sym (2. Dez 2012)

Die Datei muss nicht innerhalb des wars liegen. Du gibst doch in der xhtml-Seite die Location der css an. Da kannst Du alles mögliche angeben.


----------



## kayf (2. Dez 2012)

Ja aber nur externe URLs.

Hab das jetzt so gelöst, dass man andere URLs hinterlegen kann. 

Trotzdem Danke!


----------

